# Ogden Mountain Lion Sighting



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

Received this e-mail

Look for the mtn. Lion. It's there. 

Picture was taken just east of North street and above Mountain road in N Ogden. The individual who took the picture lives just west of Mountain road.


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

Wasn't it a couple of years ago that that a lady who was warmning up her car in her carport came out of the house to one laying on her hood? I remember it off the news.

Cool pic


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

After about 20 minutes I finally found Waldo, aftera about another 20 minutes I found it. I assumed that it would be in the center... BTW the cougars have been attacking a lot, didn't you guys hear about all of those Utes that were slaughtered over the last couple of years.... :rotfl:


----------



## jhunter (Dec 14, 2007)

Thats a great photo! I found the kitty first though - then I found that sneaky waldo!!


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Ah ha, finally I found it. Nice picture. _(O)_ _(O)_


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

Is Waldo in there? Or did the kitty eat him?


----------



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

Can you verify that this shot is actually in the hills above Ogden? My boss recieved this email last week and the mailer claims the photo is from another state.


----------



## Trooper (Oct 18, 2007)

> Can you verify that this shot is actually in the hills above Ogden? My boss recieved this email last week and the mailer claims the photo is from another state.


Ouch- I'm burned again by an internet hoax. I should have known when it wasn't your picture...


----------



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

I'm not saying that it's not above Ogden, just that another state was mentioned too.

Remember the bear release photo that took place in Wyoming, Idaho, Montana, New Mexico, Utah, Canada....


----------



## OKEE (Jan 3, 2008)

I received the same email. Still a cool picture.


----------



## BugBuilder (Oct 17, 2007)

Son of a.... I cant find Waldo. dont trust email pics, just enjoy them for the picture themselves.


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

BugBuilder said:


> Son of a.... I cant find Waldo. dont trust email pics, just enjoy them for the picture themselves.


see that semi triangular "Black Hole" at the bottom, she's(or a young he) is just above it.

...bottom third of pic, just left from center, lying down, head left and up from the rest of the body. :wink:


----------



## BugBuilder (Oct 17, 2007)

Longgun said:


> BugBuilder said:
> 
> 
> > Son of a.... I cant find Waldo. dont trust email pics, just enjoy them for the picture themselves.
> ...


I found the cat fine, it's waldo I cant find! :wink:


----------

